# GPS numbers for the Spur



## Hysteria Fishing (Jun 27, 2008)

I am looking for numbers for the spur, but can not seem to find them anywhere. Would anyone be so kind to share them or tell me where i might find them. Thanks


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

29 27.327 86 56.298


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

NE corner 29.27.52186.53.803


----------



## Hysteria Fishing (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I appreciate the help


----------

